# digital thermometer



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I just bought the lifeguard led digital thermometer.is anyone using it.i really love it.its a very nice blue.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Picture? Link?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I've never tried it. Read some bad reviews, and some good ones. I've only used the glass guys. Hope it works out for ya. If this is the one.
Lifegard Aquatics LED Digital Thermometer Aquarium Thermometers


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for the link.it really very nice looking. its a good color blue and looks nice at night.so far it works great and the temp is right on.i would tell people to buy it.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I have (2) of these in use for over 1-year.......
Really like them, work well and very easy to see day or night.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

it really look great at night when the blue light is on.i have 3 tanks and I am going to buy 2 more for them.i like that its runs on ac and not batterys.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

rtmaston said:


> it really look great at night when the blue light is on.i have 3 tanks and I am going to buy 2 more for them.i like that its runs on ac and not batterys.


Agreed.....
Looks like we're the only "believers" in this product. *r2
Well worth the $$ IMHO.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

My heaters have digital thermometers and sensors built in. I prefer those over a heater plus a thermometer.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

MriGuy85 said:


> My heaters have digital thermometers and sensors built in. I prefer those over a heater plus a thermometer.


My heaters are the same......they show both set point and actual temperature plus have an external temp probe. 

But because my heater(s) are not always in a convenient location to read (hidden as much as possible) I prefer one such as the Lifeguard unit located in a easy to see location. 
Plus I'd much prefer a separate indication to make sure the heater is working properly.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

the same with me my heater is hidden by plants.i like the digital read out.


----------

